# Who shoots with this grip?



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Found a video of the grip i use to shoot butterfly. Just wondering if anyone else shoots like this?


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

And another


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I tried it once and smacked my cheek. I haven't had the courage to try it again.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that actually looks like it might be easier on my Old rotators at full BF,i will have to give it a try.Thanks for the info


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Naw! No fur me. Love watchin this style but A'd like tae keep ma heid stuck tae ma neck.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a good grip if your hands are healthy. It gets you every bit of draw you can get. 
Look up my friend Alvero (Luck over skill). He uses it. Best butter shooter I've known.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s the grip I use, Except I use my thumb and middle finger. A few years back I took the end of my index finger off, so pinching with that one hurts to bad In the cooler months.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's Alvarro (Luck Over Skill) in the second vid.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That is me in the second video and it definitely works great the way I shoot, gives me the full draw potential!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice! do you think it's easier on your wrist and shoulder? I personally found it's the most comfortable way to shoot


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Also, forgive me for pestering you with questions, but do you have a favorite band/ammo combination for a hunting-type setup?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Soske said:


> Also, forgive me for pestering you with questions, but do you have a favorite band/ammo combination for a hunting-type setup?


It's no problem, I do think it's the most comfortable grip for butterfly and I use the same bandset for target/hunting. 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch 9.5 steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I really want to try this but since I'm new im afraid of a steel ball knocking my teeth out

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Don't let the fear stop you facewizard. The bands move in a straight line. you would have to jerk your head or slingshot hand very quickly to the side just as you release to do that. The ammo and bands will not hit what is beside them, only what's in front. your target, with a bit of practice.


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

It's just like the fear of hitting your hand that people often have when starting out. It's easy to imagine doing.but not all that realistic.

If you just want to try it without investing time or money you could chain office rubber bands together to make a bandset. It's easy and cheap. I used to Chuck rocks that way


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Luck over skill said:


> Soske said:
> 
> 
> > Also, forgive me for pestering you with questions, but do you have a favorite band/ammo combination for a hunting-type setup?
> ...


what brand and band thickness?


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Soske said:


> It's just like the fear of hitting your hand that people often have when starting out. It's easy to imagine doing.but not all that realistic.
> 
> If you just want to try it without investing time or money you could chain office rubber bands together to make a bandset. It's easy and cheap. I used to Chuck rocks that way


What i think I'll end up doing is deliberately making the bands longer, just like I did learning short pull technique, to get down full butterfly.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Soske said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Soske said:
> ...


I like simple-shot black .5 thickness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

